# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  NEUBIE, autonomous delivery robot, Neubility, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist2

Developer - Neubility

----------


## Airicist2

Meet NEUBIE, the self-driving delivery robot

Sep 5, 2022




> Neubility innovates last-mile delivery industry with self-driving delivery robots and redefines how things are delivered within cities.

----------

